# Overland Park Arboretum Train Garden



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

Here are some pictures from the New Overland Park Arboretum Train Garden.
I didn't edit any so they are not in any order. 

Click on the next button at top of page to see all

Enjoy 
Richard 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7304836276/in/set-72157629975160762/lightbox/


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like a real nice setup. I like the bridge work.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done, Richard.....









Looks like you had some very good help even though some of the grounds crew were laying around on the sidewalk after working so hard.... .


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Richard 
Thanks for taking the time to get some pictures posted. 

Overland Park Ks is a suburb of Kansas City and the railroad was built by volunteers of the Kansas City Garden RR Club 

This is phase 1 of 4 and will eventually have up to 9 loops when we get to phase 4. The budget for just the railroad is just under $100,000. These 3 loops are the small ones. The plan will be in phase 3 and 4 to have a model of downtown Overland Park in about 1900 to about 1910. The area that we have for that will be about the size of a football field (any way that what they are telling us). 


All the bridges but one came from Eaglewings and the other came from Mainline Bridges. The oridgnal plan for this phase was to be half again as big but someone messed up before we were called, that the site was ready for us. We already had the bridges ordered and we had the modify the big bridge with some wedges where it bolted together to make it fit where we had it planed. That is why it has a curve in it. We used concrete roadbed for the bottom two loops with stainless steel track through out. It all track power with onboard Aristo Rev with Phoenix Sound in the locomotives (one of my jobs is doing the installs). The top tier track just started with the large tall trestle and evolved from there. 

The Arboretum is open 364 days a year (closed Christmas Day) and will have the trains running as long as they have volunteers to staff it. 


Rodney


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work guys. really shaping up nicely. Hopefully the next time I go to visit my Brother in KC I can visit the site. Thanks for the pics. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Something to be very proud of, cool.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a good day trip from Northwest Arkansas.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking railroad. 

Thanks for posting.


----------

